# IBS-C cured with Magnesium



## No more IBS (Sep 7, 2016)

I ruined years of my life treating with doctors and trying to figure out how to treat my IBS,

After trying LInzess, the FODMAP diet, and having to stand because my abdomen hurt too much when sitting, I discovered with a little magnesium my symptoms were completely cured and I NO LONGER HAVE IBS OR ANY SYMPTOMS. I tried the magnesium because when my IBS symptoms got bad, so did my heart palpitations.

Magnesium Oxide 400 mg. 2-3 times per day fixed my constipation, intestinal cramping, anxiety, and heart palpitations. I can literally eat anything I want now, including peanuts which I used to have allergic reactions to.

I can not get over that doctors do not checkk for a magnesium deficiency, but rather put people on prescription drugs for gastric reflux, calcium Chanel blockers for heart palpitations and irregularities, and Linzess for constipation. If you do ask for them to check your magnesium they will order a serum magnesium which is always normal unless you're practically dying because less than 1% of magnesium is in the blood and your body is good at making sure it stays at the normal level. The other cells get depleted causing anxiety, irregular heart rhythms, IBS, constipation, headaches, fatigue, nerve pain etc. If you want to get a more accurate measure of your magnesium level ask for an RBC magnesium level and then make sure it's up close to 6.5 to get rid of your symptoms. Read Carolyn Dean, M.D.'s book called the Magnesium Miracle. So happy I found my answer after years of pain and misery with spastic intestines!


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I wonder is this could work for ibs-d. I have the same problem that I can't sit because of the pain.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Jaumeb--i'm not sure that taking magnesium would be a good idea for you because you have D and too much magnesium can cause that. go very slowly if you decide to take it. getting your blood levels tested first like the OP mentioned to see if you're deficient would probably be a good idea, too.

magnesium helps relax the muscles in the colon to establish a smoother rhythm and it also draws water into the colon which loosens stools. too much of it can cause D.

unfortunately it never helped me with my C but a lot of people have had success with it. we quite a few magnesium threads here on the board. if one is taking high amounts of magnesium, it's a good idea to have your doc check your mag levels periodically. also be sure your kidneys are working properly.

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/79781-how-much-magnesium-is-too-much/

No More IBS--thanks for sharing. so glad it worked for you!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I tried all different kinds of magnesium. It works great for some people, but not for me.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks for the info Annie. The last weeks I've been taking a mineral+vitamins+aminoacids+FOS complex that contains 15% of the recommended daily intake of Mg in the form of biglycinate. It's called vitaminor transito complex and it might be helping a bit.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh good--i'm glad to hear that it's helping a little bit. you've been suffering so much for such a long time... i do hope that eventually you can find some relief.


----------

